# Race School at CTMP April 26 and 27



## TrackClub (Mar 6, 2012)

Race School at CTMP Grand Prix circuit on April 26th and 27th
Hosted by Trillium Club: BMW Club of Canada, Trillium Chapter |
ONLY $649 all in for 2 days, Saturday dinner included!

If you’re considering advancing to the racing ranks, or simply wish to progress to new concepts and on-track experiences, then this is the weekend for you!

The weekend will consist of an intensive program of four classroom and four track sessions each day. The curriculum will cover such topics as race rules, race craft, mental preparation, practice and qualifying techniques, surviving the start, etc. On-track sessions will consist of a variety of exercises, including multi car wide driving, leap-frog passing, practice starts, simulated qualifying, etc. They will culminate in a practice race on Sunday (optional). Note there will be no instructors in the student cars, but they will be always present in both the classrooms and on the track.

After successfully graduating you will have satisfied the educational requirement to apply for a BMWCCA Club Race license. We are also working for this school to qualify you to apply for a CASC-OR Regional Race license. 

Important Pre-Requisites: 
1) You must posses significant experience as a “solo”/”signed off” student. You will NOT be instructed how to drive on a track at this school. 
2) All candidates must submit their driving resume to the Race School chief instructor – Allan Lewis (allan-l[email protected]ers.com). Once accepted, Allan will advise you how to register.
3) All candidates must be members of BMWCCA. If you are already a member, include your membership information with your driving resume. If not, Trillium will register you with BMWCCA at our cost (upon acceptance). 
4) All candidates must be members of Trillium, or other CASC-OR affiliated club. If you are not, please join Trillium at BMW Club of Canada, Trillium Chapter | ref “Membership” tab.
5) All regular pre-requisites apply, as with any other Trillium event. Please ensure you review the information at: BMW Club of Canada, Trillium Chapter | ref “Schools” tab.

Make It a Three Day Event!
And also sign up for Advanced Solo day on Friday, April 25th following its registration link at BMW Club of Canada, Trillium Chapter | home page. It is a fantastic deal and offers tons of seat time. Note this event also requires attendance pre-approval. Ref #5 above for details and pre-requisites. 

Race School Instructors 
Experienced and qualified racers are invited to help instruct at this event. If interested, please contact Allan Lewis directly – do NOT register as an instructor on the Trillium web site as that link is for our ADS (HPDE) instructors. Note that Friday lapping event is FREE for those who commit to instruct on Saturday and Sunday.


----------



## TrackClub (Mar 6, 2012)

AN UPDATE:
Great news – we are going to run the school in partnership with CASC-OR, hence graduates will qualify for both the BMWCCA and CASC Regional racing licenses.


----------



## roachindignant (6 mo ago)

It's a lot of fun to watch the race. 
basket random​


----------



## Alexa44 (3 mo ago)

I would love to race in the meantime, I'm sure I can go to high speed on the highway.

basketballlegends


----------



## Aiden86 (3 mo ago)

This is the first time I have heard that there is a school for racing. I learned about the competition from pc games.

basketrandom.org


----------

